# Usa jobs



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello -

For those looking for a job, I always check for overseas opportunities with the department of defense in coding. 

I just checked their website and they have over 100 coding positions open across the world. 

Go to 
https://www.usajobs.gov/

Type in "coding" under the search. Make sure to check if the listing has "multiple locations."


----------



## cloughhb (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi!  I would LOVE to get a coding job overseas.  I am currently a VA employee/coder, but relatively new to coding (I have a lot of experience on the billing, collections and A/R side of things.  Do you have any advice for someone looking to get a job over there (besides being patient waiting for HR)?  Also, how much experience do you typically need to work overseas?  Do you know how competitive jobs are for coders overseas?  Thanks!


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jul 30, 2014)

I am going to cut and paste your other post on here so I can answer your questions at the same time.

"I was just wondering if anyone has experience with coding overseas for the DoD, specifically in Europe. I have applied for a few jobs over there, but it's probably a long shot since I've only been coding for about a month. But I have a lot of experience with billing and A/R collections, so I guess you never know. I'm also hoping that my current status as a government employee might help me get over there too.

If anyone has experience: 

What was the hiring timeline? I was supposed to be in Korea Oct 2013, but didn't make it until December 2013. The security clearance takes the longest. Depending on your time frame you need to get where you are going, you can overnight your passport application. Expensive, but just one less thing to worry about.

Did you like it? Yes and no. I love working in a foreign country. I'm a single guy and it's awesome. The work is very challenging. Not from a coding aspect, but from an education aspect. Part of the overseas coders job is to train providers. The problem with that is providers in the military DO NOT CARE about coding. They are not the nicest people when it comes to coding and documentation. They have no reason to care about coding. They don't get paid more or less and they don't get into trouble when it's done wrong. So, that makes it very challenging. Trying to make a group of people care that simply do not  and know they are able to get away without caring. I still try very hard, but deal with a lot of rudeness. But I do love the job, and love the multiclinic coding. I won't ever find that anyplace else. How was the on-the-job training? 
There is none. Sink or swim. At least for me. I do the coding and auditing for one entire Air Force Base. We are a smaller Air Force base compared to others in Korea and around the world. But it was sink or swim. If there are other coders at the base you go to, I am certain they would show you the ropes. DOD have their own coding rules that are different from civilian coding. But you working for the VA probably know that already. 
Other than being patient, do you have any advice for someone looking to get a job over there?" 
Have your resume done professionally. I applied to several overseas jobs with a resume done by myself. Nothing. I hired an online agency to rewrite my resume and had five job offers the next days. That seemed to push me over the edge. Get to know other DOD coders. Word of mouth is massive! I can't push that enough. Europe will be hard to get into. That obviously is the first choice of almost everyone. I am currently in Korea. But if offered a job in Europe, I'm out of here. I know one guy who took five years to get into Italy. So at this point, I would say take what you can get and work your way over. I would also say, try to get a contracting job in coding and not a GS position. Although GS is a lot better, there are no GS American Civilian coding jobs that I am aware of overseas. they are all contracting. Contracting is the only way to go for overseas coding. Here are a few companies I know of that contract coders overseas. 

Sterling Medical
Mindlead Technologies (horrible company - but foot in the door is a foot in the door)
Cheniga Corporation
TreeFrog
Signature Performance
ERP International

Overseas jobs are not highly competitive. But you will be up against many coders who have been doing overseas coding for a long time. Most companies hire single people (they don't target single people) but most people I know are single. I know of one husband and wife. Otherwise, all single people. For obvious reasons. Most of us can just pick up and go when we want. 
I am not sure how much time you need in coding to get a job overseas. I have 14 years, so I am not sure. that was never an issue for me. I have heard and I don't know if this is correct or not. but i have heard there was a five year requirement for Stateside coding jobs. However, don't let that stop you from trying. The ruling company AFMOA issues waivers all the time. There is a great shortage in DOD coders. Sterling medical just won the Elmendorf Air Force Base contract in Alaska. They could not fill all the stops, so Sterling paid for relocation for I think six coders to Alaska to fill the spots. At one time there was 25 coding positions for Hawaii. 30 for Nevada. What happens and is the downside of contracting, is a new contract will bid and underbid almost all the time. They will win the contract and cut everyone's pay for $10.00. So everyone quits. Then they are in a hiring frenzy and eventually pay more - or that company loses the contract very quickly and banned from bidding for a certain amount of time. So, contracts are the way to go for overseas coding, but also very tricky with the rebids. I would recommend sending your resume to those companies above and if anything else, just ask them to keep your name on file for overseas jobs. 
I will email you my work email privately for your first contact.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 30, 2014)

Christopher,
 That was really good information and very interesting. Thanks


----------



## cloughhb (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Christopher,

Thank you so much for the information.  I will defnitely check into those companies you mentioned.  I work with some people who were DoD coders and they say it was a great experience.  Good luck in getting a job in Europe...I'm sure your persistence in getting over there will eventually pay off!  Persistence and patience (and a good resume) are definitely the most important things for those pursuing federal jobs.  

Heather C.


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jul 31, 2014)

sure thing. Feel free to email or ask any questions if they come up.


----------



## kahodges (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for that information, Christopher!  I am a current CPC student (worked in billing/coding/medical management for over 15 years), and have wanted to move overseas for years now.  I was concerned on whether or not the certification would be internationally marketable.

I do have one question regarding resume writing:  Which service did you use to get your resume done?  I had planned on hiring a professional to update mine (which hasn't been in years) once I am certified.


----------

